
Google Dublin Employees at Street View - lutfidemirci
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=google+dublin&hl=en&ll=53.339979,-6.236504&spn=0.017936,0.038581&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=48.374125,79.013672&hq=google&hnear=Dublin,+County+Dublin,+Ireland&t=m&z=15&layer=c&cbll=53.339979,-6.236504&panoid=bjWUK7yRI-y9t5_ovbljAA&cbp=12,126.04,,0,14.52
======
citricsquid
The most interesting thing for me is that is a representation of $160,000,000
outgoing a year for Google and presumably even more in (assuming the average
employee makes $80k/year and that there are 2,000 people working at that
building).

~~~
raverbashing
The average employee there certainly takes less home per year and also pays a
hefty income tax.

~~~
dasil003
Income tax is irrelevant to Google's cost. So is take-home pay to some extent.
I'm not sure what you're getting at.

~~~
rmc
It's important for the Irish tax income, and the Irish economy. Why do you
think Ireland has a low corporate tax rate.

~~~
corin_
But nobody was discussing the Irish economy, hence why it isn't really
relevant.

------
smikhanov
And someone still asks if it's a good place to work (currently on homepage):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4459412>

------
kjf
This street is Barrow Street in the docklands area of Dublin. They've only
just recently purchased the building opposite this HQ which goes by by the
name of The Montevetro Bulding. Goole are set to rename it...wait for
it...Google Docks.

~~~
raverbashing
Well, if they could buy the street they would probably rename it Google Drive

------
makkes
Hamburg, Germany: <http://goo.gl/maps/tEXkp>

~~~
Tichy
A bit creepy. Stupid German laws...

~~~
veidr
Totally! That is technologically impressive (from the machine perspective),
and _completely creepy_ (from the human perspective).

We have the same laws in Japan; I wonder where else?

------
guard-of-terra
<http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CVeyBZJD> Another set up photo on the street - a
tribute to Beatles cover.

------
timothya
Here's the view in Mountain View (main campus): <http://goo.gl/maps/YphAI>

~~~
peterwwillis
Invisible rope tug-of-war on the right!

------
mkhalil
Brings smiles to my face :D nice find!

------
amurmann
Yay, a bunch of people took a photo of themselves! I am so glad it made it to
the top on HN!

------
RyanMcGreal
If that picture was taken in Canada, all the faces would be blurred out.

~~~
nchlswu
The filtering process actually takes a long time, so my guess is this is an
exception for these employees (who probably had to sign waivers)

~~~
mdwelsh
Google is intentionally not blurring the faces on these images.

Here's Google's Seattle office, same deal - no faces blurred.
<http://goo.gl/maps/h5mYC>

------
sasoon
So this is the place my Google check comes from :-) (Gordon House)

------
spydum
The guy with the horse head or mask on is my favorite.

------
Lucadg
Address is approximate :)

------
peterwwillis
Am I the only person who thought this becomes creepy when you zoom in?

------
cjstewart88
blood

